# Are Valinor, The Grey Havens, and The Undying Lands the same?



## WizardKing (Jan 15, 2003)

I always wondered if there were the same thing or the same location, and were the once part of the land of aman? please fill me in. i not sure what is what? and what were the locations? thinaks, are these the sames realms that the valar stay?


----------



## Thorin (Jan 15, 2003)

If you look at your LoTR map, you will see the Grey Havens are west of the Shire over the blue mountains by the sea in Erid Lindon. This is where Cirdan the Shipwright is located and where the ships set sail to Valinor.

Valinor is part of the Undying Lands. Here also are the Gardens of Lorien, the Halls of Mandos, Tanquetil, and the Pastures of Yavanna.


----------



## GoldenWood (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WizardKing _
> *I always wondered if there were the same thing or the same location, and were the once part of the land of aman? please fill me in. i not sure what is what? and what were the locations? thinaks, are these the sames realms that the valar stay? *



Grey Havens is a port from where Elves leave to Valinor from Middle-Earth. It is West of the Shire. Valinor is the place where Valar live (and also some Elves). Tol Eressea is an Island off Valinor where some elves live. Valinor and Tol Eressea together are called the Undying lands. All the lands, Middle-Earth, and Undying lands are Aman.


----------



## Link (Jan 16, 2003)

No, Aman is the "continent" that the Valar live on and Tol Eressea is an island port right next to Aman. Aman and Tol Erresea are considered to be the Undying Lands. And ALL of the elves are considered Eldar. Eldar is just what the Valar called the elves. 

Although, I can't figure out how Samwise Gamgee got to Valinor.........


----------



## Aulë (Jan 16, 2003)

By boat....
He was a ring-bearer....


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 16, 2003)

Arda --> Aman --> Valinor --> Valmar --> where the Valar live.
Arda --> Middle-earth --> Forlindon --> Mithlond --> where Círdan lives and from where Elves depart from M-e.

Arda: the entire Earth
Aman: a continent that was removed from Arda, where in the land of Valinor (and in the city of Valmar) the Valar dwelt.
Middle-earth: the northern part of the great continent far east of Aman, where the events of the LotR transpire.
Forlindon: the area north of the Gulf of Lhûn (the southern part being Harlindon), where the region of Ossiriand, also called Lindon used to be.
Mithlond: the Grey Havens, where Círdan lives and from where the Elves leave for Valinor on the Straight Path.


----------



## morello13 (Jan 16, 2003)

Eldar-answered the call to travel West

Avari-did not answered the call everyone of them remained in the East


----------

